# SIM password to unlock phone



## whiskey1 (8 Jan 2011)

Hello, I got a 4 year old samsung SGH-ZV10 flip phone and it needs the sim password to be entered. I have no idea what this password is so does anyone know of a solution to gaining access to the phone? Phone company told me i need to return the phone to them. The phone does not justify this cost.


----------



## SparkRite (8 Jan 2011)

Can you clarify please, is it the password of the actual sim itself, or the password for the phone to accept a change of sim?

Two totally different codes.


----------



## Slim (8 Jan 2011)

I assume you do not have the original box! How did you acquire a phone without getting the SIM password or PIN? Anyway, a local phone shop usually has a guy who can unlock these things for a small fee. Slim


----------



## whiskey1 (8 Jan 2011)

> Can you clarify please, is it the password of the actual sim itself, or the password for the phone to accept a change of sim?


When I turn on my phone i am asked to enter the pasword. I have the password so this part is fine. Next I am asked to enter the SIM password and this is where I need the help.

My brother gave me the phone but he does not have any of the packaging or codes for it.  I carried it to a local phone shop but they told me to send it back to the manufacture.


----------



## SparkRite (8 Jan 2011)

whiskey1 said:


> When I turn on my phone i am asked to enter the pasword. I have the password so this part is fine. Next I am asked to enter the SIM password and this is where I need the help.
> 
> My brother gave me the phone but he does not have any of the packaging or codes for it.  I carried it to a local phone shop but they told me to send it back to the manufacture.



What sim are you using in it?
Is it a sim that you know the PIN for?

I am assuming that you do know the PIN and therefore the phone has "simlock" turned on, to disable "simlock" on this phone try this.......


 1-Switch off your moblie 
 2-Remove the Sim and switch on the mobile at this stage mobile shows the massage"Insert the SIM" 
 3-Enter this code : *2767*3855# 
 let it reboot(restart) 



If that doesn't work try this.....

Unlock Code
#7465625*638*7337# 

Entering Code instructions
1. Take out the SIM card from the phone and switch the phone on. 
2. Enter the unlock code into your handset.
3. Now replace your SIM card and turn the phone on.
4. Your handset should now be unlocked.


----------



## whiskey1 (8 Jan 2011)

I dont know the PIN. Would this be the same as the PUK?

I tried the first method you showed and this allowed me to go straight to the SIM password when I switch on my phone. It is the SIM password I dont have. Can this be bypassed or have I to go to my network provider?

Appreciate your help.


----------



## SparkRite (9 Jan 2011)

whiskey1 said:


> I dont know the PIN. Would this be the same as the PUK?
> 
> I tried the first method you showed and this allowed me to go straight to the SIM password when I switch on my phone. It is the SIM password I dont have. Can this be bypassed or have I to go to my network provider?
> 
> Appreciate your help.



No it cannot be bypassed, but if you enter the wrong PIN three times then the sim will look for the PUK. If you have this then you can re-set the sim PIN to what you want after entering the PUK.


----------



## whiskey1 (14 Jan 2011)

I took the phone to a pc repair center. Was told the phone was an 'English' phone and would need to be unlocked by a computer programme.

This cost me 15euro which was about the limit I was going to spend.

Phone works fine now for all networks.

Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## geri (10 Apr 2013)

I am trying to unlock my Samsung S8500 from the vodafone network. I eventually got the NAC from them, but when I enter it it is saying "*This phone is phone freeze. Deactivate fail*". I am trying to call vodafone for the last three days but they are not taking calls as their lines are too busy. I have also e mailed them but am not too hopeful of a quick reply based on past experiences with them. I also brought the phone in to a vodafone store in the liffey valley to see if they could help, but they told me they do not unlock phones and to call customer services. So, any help greatly appreciated,
Geri.


----------

